# New Nanolex products with Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

*Nanolex - Si3D Sets and Polishes*

New Si3D sets, polishes and cleaners from Nanolex now with Detailed Clean.

Nanolex is a German car care products manufacturer that has bought the application of nanotechnology surface coatings to car care products. A true revolution, Nanolex car care products are highly durable offering protection levels not seen with non-nano car care products.

*Nanolex Si3D Ultra Set*


*Nanolex Finishing Cut Polish*


*Nanolex Medium Cut Polish*


*Nanolex Heavy Cut Polish*



*Nanolex Insect Remover RTU*


*Nanolex Interior Cleaner RTU*


Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

